# Did they survive the war?



## Lucky13 (Aug 17, 2018)

Date: 27th of April 1942
Time:
Type: Vickers Wellington Mk IV
Owner/operator: 301 "Ziemia Pomorska" Squadron Royal Air Force
Registration: Z1317
C/n / msn: GR-U
Fatalities: Fatalities: 0 / Occupants: 6
Other fatalities: 0
Aircraft damage: Written off (damaged beyond repair)
Location: Near town of Ystad - Sweden
Phase: Combat
Nature: Military
Departure airport: RAF Hemswell
Destination airport: Rostock
Narrative:
Over the target the aircraft was hit by flak in both engines. The aircraft spun down to 5,000ft when the pilot managed to regain control. They set course for Sweden due to the damage done to the aircraft. They eventually crashed landed at Ystad Sweden and interned. They returned to the UK 14 February 1943.

Crew
Pilot: P-1046 Fg Off Czech Jerzy Nowacki - Interned
Pilot: P-0638 Plt Off Witold Bohuszewicz - Interned
Observer: P-0653 Fg Off Bernard Budnik - Interned
Wireless Operator: 781610 Sgt Zdzisław Taczalski - Interned
Air Gunner: P-2531 / 794238 Sgt Krzysztof Jerzy Grabowski - Interned
Air Gunner: 780541 Sgt Bolesław Wacław Bestecki - Interned.


----------

